# Can dogs ejaculate without humping?



## amble1066

Hi odd subject I know, my 1 yr old old English sheepdog ronnie,woke this morning, had a stretch, I opened the door for him to go wee wee,s ,then noticed him looking all ashamed and standing there with his body slowly humping the air, his winky was rock solid, and leaking a clear odourless liquid, almost like wee, but no colour at all, he walked a little, then dribbled a little more,then went out n had his wee as normal,,ate his breakfast n acted his usual self. Is this normal? Had he ejaculated? He hasn't been neutered yet simply because my husband lost his job 3 weeks before his appointment, and money had to be spent elsewhere, he will be done in the future.


----------



## Malmum

I've seen my ex OH's Chihuahua do exactly the same when excited and playing (not humping) with my little dogs. It was definitely sperm and not a wee and was colourless and odourless too, he too had an erection at the time. He'd only ever done it once in his life and your boy likely wont have this happen often, if at all. He probably woke with that 'early morning gentleman thing'  and I wouldn't let it worry you. It can happen in men so no reason why it cant happen in an animal without actual humping eh? He may have had a full bowel too which can put pressure on the prostrate gland, stimulate it and cause erection. 

On another note, don't rush into neutering at too young an age. Allow for maturity both physical and mental because testosterone is needed for confidence and growth and not only sexual function. I'd wait until he is at least two personally even though vets would say earlier. Some vets are keen to whip them off as soon as they are visible which research has shown can have very bad effects, especially on behaviour and fear reactiveness.


----------



## amble1066

Hi thanks for the reply, we do have a neighbours old english here for two weeks at the minute while there on holiday, and that's a bitch, though she has been spayed, and definitely doesn't encourage ronnie at all. I did think it was morning glory,,lol bless him, and the husbands loss of job means ronnie gets to keep his bits for a while longer anyway,,lol


----------



## tra23dog

Dogs can get excited and ejaculate but it will be a pre seminal clear fluid that is released before the dog thrusts and ejaculates semen which is a milky colour.


----------

